# Cli-fi's TV Binge-Fest



## Cli-Fi (Jul 30, 2017)

As the Resident TV expert on the boards (I lost count how many TV Threads I've Started here) I will be making a running list of TV Shows as I watch them and what I thought about them. 

I'm pretty objective when it comes to TV Shows. 
I can watch maybe ten new movies in any given year and have high expectations for maybe three of them. One of them being non marvel.

I can watch maybe over 20 TV shows in any given season and be blown completely away by each show in different ways.

That being said I have a fluctuating ever changing list of my top ten favorite TV shows but my favorite movies haven't changed in a decade. The first summary of the shows I have been watching will be posted shortly.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 30, 2017)

·        Stranger Things 8/10: The kid actors are the best part of the series. While the story was tight and the writing solid, I felt like it didn’t have any single original thought. Still worth watching and better than new Star Wars for nostalgia. Viewing time = One Day

·        Friends 10/10: Conclusion: Ross is literally insane! I think Friends tops my list as the best comedy ever created. Yes, even better than Seinfeld. Viewing time = One Month Yes I watched all ten seasons in one month.

·        Iron Fist 2/10: Worst of the Marvel Series with room to grow. Can they fix it? I felt like a spinoff of the Rand Corporation would be ten times better without all the super hero stuff and that sucks for a Marvel Show! Time will tell. Viewing time = 3 weeks. It was tough to get through.

·        Orange is the New Black Season 5 3/10: Forgetful. Stale. Kinda Pointless.  Viewing time = two weeks

·        House of Cards Season 5 6/10: Took a tumble without Beau Willimon. Underwood seems more cliché than ever. Nice Trump tie-ins though. Viewing time = 3 days

·        Better Call Saul 10/10: It was really slow paced during the first season, but never doubt the world of Breaking Bad! I find myself liking this show better than Breaking Bad and I thought I would never say that! Michael Mckean’s performance as Charles McGill was a pleasant surprise. Not happy about the emmy snub. Currently third favorite show Watched Live on AMC.

·        The Leftovers 9/10: Was not too particularly happy with how the show ended but I loved the second to last episode and will always see that as the real ending. Still my second favorite show of all time. Sad to see the mystery end but looking forward to Lindelof’s next project The Watchmen. Watched Live on HBO. I can watch this show over and over again and still find new stuff. Second Favorite Show.

·        American Gods 10/10: My new favorite show. Absolutely brilliantly weird in every way imaginable. Shadow go jump off a cliff! I don’t care about your snow. Watched Live on Starz.

·        13 Reasons Why 7/10: Tough message about suicide. Resonates with younger crowd but can be a bit ridiculous at times. Soap Opera-like? Pretty much interchangeable with the Stranger Things subplots which I found really odd. Viewing Time = two days.

·        Bloodline 8/10: Great series very dark tone. You have to be in the right mindset to see a bunch of good minded people spiral out of control. Darker than Breaking Bad I think. Ben Mendelsohn’s performance as black sheep danny was a welcome surprise. I look forward to him being the villain in Ready Player One. Show Concluded with Season 3 this summer which I watched over the course of two days.

·        Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt Season 3 5/10: Not quite as funny as the first two seasons. More cringe-y and I hate cringe comedy. Way too much attention given to Redskins. Viewing time = 3 days

·        Master of None Season 2 9/10: This show is my second favorite comedy show. Ansari has a knack for it. I see him following in Seinfeld’s footsteps. Really tied into millennial culture. Viewing time = one day.

·        Silicon Valley Season 4 10/10: The best comedy on cable TV. This show doesn’t just get tech culture; it sets the tone! TJ Miller is a jerk who staked his career on a movie about emojis!!!!!  Watched Live on HBO

That’s my summer TV so far. I still have three more shows to watch and a couple coming up. Will update with those reports and I’ll be busy making another long list of premiere reviews when Fall season comes back up.

As of now, most shows are netflix unless otherwise specified.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 30, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> · Orange is the New Black Season 5 3/10





Cli-Fi said:


> · House of Cards Season 5 6/10



That's disappointing - I've been putting off watching both new series until I had a decent block of time. Out of interest, how do the new series compare to previous seasons, in your opinion? Part of a long decline, sudden drop-off in quality?

I've just got done watching the first series of *Ozark *on Netflix - I highly recommend it, if you've got room on your list (assuming it's not there already!).


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 30, 2017)

Lenny said:


> That's disappointing - I've been putting off watching both new series until I had a decent block of time. Out of interest, how do the new series compare to previous seasons, in your opinion? Part of a long decline, sudden drop-off in quality?
> 
> I've just got done watching the first series of *Ozark *on Netflix - I highly recommend it, if you've got room on your list (assuming it's not there already!).



House of Cards should have ended last year. There is almost no need to keep going at this point. Especially in the current political climate. They should have finished on top instead of trying to copy the insanity in the current administration. Anything shocking Underwood does pales in comparison to Trump. 

I don't know many people who still look forward to OITNB. That was proved when it leaked online and nobody bothered to illegally download it. Nobody wanted to brag about watching OITNB before the few people they knew that watched it did.

I'm hearing mixed reviews about Ozark, may not get to it this year.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 4, 2017)

Love Ozark. Great show.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 12, 2017)

I had three more shows to watch until my list was up to date and current.

Legion 10/10: Simply A Mindf*ck. Viewing time time = 1 day.

Big Little Lies: 8/10: Good soap opera type drama. Deals with relationship abuse in the high society suburbs. I heard there was talk of a second season, but I'm not sure it's needed. Perfect mini-series. Viewing time = 3 days.

The Handmaid's Tale: 6/10. I have a love-hate relationship with this. I think it's very current and the ideas/world building is excellent. I do not know if it was just me but it seemed like during some scenes the actors just couldn't get into it and that what they were trying to portray was impossible and a big joke. I'm also not sure if that was intentional or not but it threw me off for awhile. I had a hard time watching more than one episode at a time, because it sends a very powerful message which can be interpreted in many different ways. This will be a long running success for Hulu. Viewing time = 1.5 weeks.

That's it, now onto more reading!


----------



## Peter V (Aug 22, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> The Leftovers 9/10: Was not too particularly happy with how the show ended but I loved the second to last episode and will always see that as the real ending. Still my second favorite show of all time. Sad to see the mystery end but looking forward to Lindelof’s next project The Watchmen. Watched Live on HBO. I can watch this show over and over again and still find new stuff. Second Favorite Show.



Saw the last episode of The Leftovers last night and I thought it was almost as close to perfect as it is possible for a TV program to get. It was the best episode in the best season and had a marked effect on me. Right up there with the best TV drama I have ever seen and being 54 I have seen a lot.

I an series where outstanding performances abounded, Carrie Coon was quite simply phenomenal in the finale.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 31, 2017)

People of Earth 9/10: I binged this over a weekend and I found it hilarious especially since I was just like these people in the alien support group 10 years ago. Makes fun of alien abductees. 

For those wondering what new shows I'm interesting in checking out this fall. It'll be a battle between Star Trek and The Orville. That's pretty much the only "new" shows I'm interested in checking out. Otherwise I'll also be laughing along with Will & Grace


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 3, 2017)

Queen of South 7.5/10: Easily the most political show of the summer, but unlike Supergirl, it doesn't throw feminism in your face. Well unless its followed by blood, sweat, and tears. It's got everything you should expect from a family soap opera that takes place south of the border without all the silliness from telenovelas. It's dark and hard to get through so I could only watch a few episodes at a time. Viewing time = 2 months. The quality has only increased as the show heads into season 3.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd recommend Wonderfall's Cli-Fi. Its pretty sweet, but entertaining.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 5, 2017)

I make this TV schedule spreadsheet every year of when new and returning shows premiere. Enjoy

 2017 TV Schedule


----------

